# My Cisco is the new K9 star for a TV show!!



## GSDBESTK9

I'm so proud of my boy, Cisco is the new K9 star for TV show Panic 9-1-1!! It will air some time in the fall. It is passed midnight and we are still at the set but we are having so much fun, specially Cisco!! He is flying through the house to get to the "bad guy", he doesn't care about all the hardwood and tile floors. He is so fast and agile that even the camera guy is having a hard time following him!! LOL Everyone is loving him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheyanna

Cool!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa

very cool! pics?


----------



## Castlemaid

Congrats, that is great!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Here is one of him with his reward after one of the scenes outside.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wildo

I still love that Cisco! Hopefully this show is available over the air (no cable) or via web streaming. Congrats!


----------



## mycobraracr

That's so cool! You will have to remind us when it airs.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Thats great. Can't wait to watch your boy on the screen.You may have to start handling requests for pawtographs. Sorry couldnt resist!


----------



## Shade

:congratulations: That is so cool!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Thanks everyone. I will definitely let everyone know when it airs.
Willy, he was a hit with everyone! One of the cop actors handed me his iPhone and asked me to take pictures of him with Cisco. LOL
The camera man was amazed at how fast he moved around the house, they had to repeat some of the scenes several times cause he could not run fast enough after Cisco. LOL


----------



## hotrod2448

That's great, congratulations! My pup is going to have a famous half brother. haha


----------



## Neko

Awesome!!! grats!


----------



## Msmaria

Wow, Congratulations. Let us all know when its on so we can watch Cisco in action and support those ratings


----------



## TrickyShepherd

How cool! Congrats!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

That is so cool! Poor camera guy, needs to get quicker on his feet.


----------



## JackandMattie

How fun and exciting is that?! Congratulations!


----------



## Courtney

Just remember I asked his autograph first

Very cool & the GSD community is very pleased Mr. Cisco is representing the breed!


----------



## volcano

Is the show doing reenactments of crimes?


----------



## GSDBESTK9

volcano said:


> Is the show doing reenactments of crimes?


Yes, they are true 911 stories. They have just started on Thursday nights.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Well, Cisco will be recording a new show!!! We were contacted again, this time for a different TV show. Cisco (or another one of our dogs) will be acting as a scary mean K9 Ghost or something like that.  This one should be fun!


----------



## Catu

Super!
With my BC Chemukh we started just like you. First one show, then another, then the producers kept handling the information one to another and some day we found ourselves working as the permanent staff of a Sitcom, with a contract and everything. So who knows? You may be starting a career as as an actor animal trainer


----------



## KZoppa

That's awesome!!!!!


----------



## blehmannwa

Panic 911 was on today! I didn't know about Cisco or I would have watched. I don't usually watch TV in the daytime but my foot and knee had me on the couch and I saw the listing--after An American Haunting.


----------



## frillint1

OMG that is so cool!! Congratulations! I want his autograph to


----------



## ksotto333

How crazy wonderful...and exciting..


----------



## GSDBESTK9

For those who would like to watch it... My Cisco's first episose will air tomorrow Thursday on A&E at 10 pm. The name of the show is Panic 9-1-1. It is based on real 911 phone calls.

Here is the clip for the episode:
http://www.aetv.com/panic-9-1-1/episode-guide/season-2/i-don-t-want-to-die-like-this-6#6


----------



## wildo

Set my DVR. Looking forward to it!


----------



## angelas

I will definitely watch that one.


----------



## readaboutdogs

Look forward to seeing it!


----------

